# Payton goes where he is needed...Bucks score well



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

This was a good trade for the Bucks(if Payton decides to play for a few more years). Imagine what payton can do in the Eastern Conference. A true point guard in the east will wreak havoc ala Kidd(Payton's prodige to some extent) Mason is a good player who can develop into something. Ray allen is an excellent scorer but you dont find many point guards like gary payton around. If he decides to play until hes 40 like stockton, milwaukee is going to have some good years ahead of them.


----------



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)

this sux :upset: 
i thought that seattle was never going to get rid of desmond, thats what everybody said. 

anybody have the projected lineups for the 2 teams involved?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

moved by rynobot


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

The Bucks will have a lot of money to play with. Didn't they cut down on payroll with the Glenn Robinson trade and now Payton's contract expires at the end of the season?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The Bucks really get screwed having Payton and Cassell, one of them will have to play the 2, or Cassell will be coming off of the bench.


----------



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)

they have -
gary payton/sam cassell
desmond mason/michael redd

somebody's got to go in the offseason, right?


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

If I were the Bucks, I'd try out

Payton/Cassell
Redd/Cassell/Mason
Thomas/Mason
Mason
Gadzuric

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Due to the fact that Payton may not have been around for next year, I'm glad they got something out of him. I'm sad to see him go, but anyways..

I don't think Allen and Lewis will have any type of chemistry whatsoever. We'll see though.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

I've said it before and I'll say it again. Horrible trade... The bucks don't need another PG. If anything they need a center! *cough, cough* Kurt Thomas, Othella Harrington, Antonio McDyees*cough*


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

If it were me, I'd seriously consider starting Payton at the two spot, at least defensively speaking. Often it's the opposing two guard that does all the damage and Payton would have a better shot than many at containing T-Mac and the like. Then on offense you could run things through either Payton or Cassell, letting Cassell be more the shooting guard that he's always been anyway. Also, that means that Payton isn't always having to chase those pesky point guards around, thereby sparing his wheels some wear and tear. Really, it seems almost an ideal match, to my mind. The only tricky part would be getting time for the other guards on the squad as both Payton and Cassell are good for 40 minutes a night. Even so, Payton might finally be able (and willing) to aim for more like 35 minutes with another capable point guard on hand. 

Whatever happens, I'm thinkin' it's going to be fun to watch!


----------



## Samir87 (Jun 11, 2002)

I think they'll start GP and Sammy next to each other. They both can score and GP can play some stifling defense. The Bucks won big on this deal. GP will resign and they will have one of the scariest offenses in the league.

D-Mase will rise to stardom in Milwaukee, as soooo many have, ala Mike Redd, Ray Allen, Tim Thomas, etc.

I think this team will really make a run at a title this season.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I can honestly see this team being somewhat modeled after the Dallas Mavericks


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

People are way too optimistic. This team needs size. And Payton ain't gonna contain nobody. A 6-3 Payton in his prime couldn't stop the 6-9 T-Mac. No way. There's too much of a size difference.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> People are way too optimistic. This team needs size. And Payton ain't gonna contain nobody. A 6-3 Payton in his prime couldn't stop the 6-9 T-Mac. No way. There's too much of a size difference.


What do you mean by this, GP was and still is one of the better defensive players in this league, he has also locked up TMAC a few times before


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Bucks are gonna be tough. And just think, knowing my Hawks bad luck. They will land the #4 draft selection and will have to hand it over to Milwaukee.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> What do you mean by this, GP was and still is one of the better defensive players in this league, he has also locked up TMAC a few times before


GP could guard almost any guard. But T-Mac is revolutionary. Come on, a 6-9 SG? With his long arm, speed, and ability to elevate&explode? When did GP ever lock up T-Mac? Past seasons don't count because as everybody knows, T-Mac has improved a lot this season, and will probably be even better next season.

GP probably can't even stop players like Bonzi Wells or Pippen now. He's just too small to guard SG's!


----------

